# help with creating a fresh raspberry wine



## aaron4osu (Jun 9, 2009)

I have about 3 to 4 pounds of raspberries about to ripen in the next few weeks and I wanted to find a few recipes. I've found a few here, but wanted to see if anyone ever adds juice(grape concentrate, or whatever peps have experimented with) in order to use less sugar. I only have a 6 gal. and 1 gal. carboys so this will probably be for a 1 gal recipe, but maybe buy some other fruit to add and make a 6 gal recipe which seems like more of a reward, assuming it comes out ok.
any help would be greatly appreciated, aaron


----------



## St Allie (Jun 9, 2009)

Wade has a raspberry melomel listed here

http://www.winemakingtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=3501

I will go through my recipes and put a couple of raspberry wine recipes into the recipe forum. have you had a look online?

a couple I found quickly via google

http://scorpius.spaceports.com/~goodwine/raspberrywine.htm

http://winemaking.jackkeller.net/redrasp.asp

http://www.winesathome.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=1435

btw.. the wines at home website has a very comprehensive recipe index.

Allie


----------



## Madriver Wines (Jun 22, 2009)

Here is the one I made recently and it is awesome. I used canned berries so it needed less sugar than fresh ones might.
2.5 lbs red raspberryies
1.25 lbs. sugar (SG=1.085 -09)
1/2 tsp Acid Blend
1/2 tsp Pectic Enzyme
1 tsp Yeast nutient
1 Campden tablet
ICV-D47 yeast
I make a liqueur by adding all the ingredients except sugar, nutrient and yeast. Put just enough water in to cover the fruit and let stand covered for 24 hrs. This breaks the fruit down very quickly and gives the wine a head start. Then add nutrient, water and sugar to get the proper level and SG. Use warm water and when temp is around 80 deg. pitch the yeast and stand back. I have made this twice and love it. Steve


----------

